# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Woogie, smart children's speaker, Aliens by Daria, Inc., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Designer - Aliens by Daria, Inc.

youtube.com/@woogiebyaliensbydaria9596

facebook.com/hiwoogie

twitter.com/hiwoogie

"WOOGIE: Purposeful Playtime Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Aliens by Daria, the creators of Woogie

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> That’s the presentation video for Woogie’s first prototype and the team of Aliens by Daria responsible for his creation and developing. Woogie decided to arrive on Earth even if he doesn’t have a product design yet because he wants to show the world that he is real and growing. Woogie’s plan is to cross the MVP phase in the summer of 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Woogie – technology in the kid’s room"
Woogie is a voice-enabled AI device that stands in the kid’s room and provides interactions and relevant content tailored to the kid’s age, gender, school grade and preferences.

by Alin Apostu
July 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Woogie's demo for all the humans

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Modules and features included:
> - personal and freechat
> - encyclopaedic questions
> - quizz for learning and educational content
> - music & radio
> - bedtime stories
> - jokes
> - proactive interactions (Woogie initiates discussions)
> - set a reminder

----------


## Airicist

Woogie is an adorable alien AI that teaches kids

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> Woogie is an adorable alien AI that teaches kids. Targeted toward 6-12 year olds, Woogie has a voice interface that entertains or teaches answers to some of life's biggest questions.
> 
> Kamibot is a cute little robot that teaches kids to code. Children can print out paper skins that snap onto the bot to make it look like a cars, monsters, and other characters. Using a phone or tablet, kids can program Kamibot with simple commands to drive in different patterns, play games, and chase or run away from their hand thanks to an ultrasonic sensor. Filmed in startup alley at Disrupt London.


"Woogie is an adorable alien AI that teaches kids"

by Megan Rose Dickey
December 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Woogie official video - Crowdfunding on Indiegogo

Published on May 16, 2017

----------

